# Do you always have to have a BBT Shift after Ovulation?



## nijones25

I am new to charting, just started this cycle. As I realize everyone is different, I wasn't sure if charting or temp shifts were "textbook" rules for ovulation? I think I'm doing it right, before crawling out of the bed in the morning, I grab my BBTherm. It's been 97.5ish for the past week or so. We had a positive OPK on Tuesday morning, on Wednesday morning, it was 97.61. Isn't it supposed to stay elevated? Well, this morning, it was back at 97.54 (confession: I couldn't find my therm this morning as my DH had put in my drawer without me knowing, so I took it after I took my daughter to school and a nap, it was about 2 hours later than normal, I didn't want to take it after searching for it as I know it was prob elevated after all of the movement) 

Help!


----------



## garfie

Hi hun

Most of us use FF - click on my chart or one similar and it will take you to the site:flower: There you can find lots of useful info about TTC etc.

When you begin temping (orally/vaginally) I personally prefer orally - you must take your temp at the same time (inc weekends) and take it before you speak drink or anything else you may do in bed:winkwink: I also use a basal thermometer much more accurate than a normal one.

Also have you thought about using OPKs the sticks you pee on which show when your LH is surging - although the only way to tell if O has taken place is to temp correctly:thumbup:

I don't mind holding my hand up when I first started temping I used to get up and then take it :blush: also it has been known that I used to put it under my arm :blush: and I used to also have a full blown convo with hubby before taking it :blush: and finally I wriggled around looking for it in my top drawer too:blush: but I soon learned the best place either under my pillow or on my bedside cabinet:haha:

In fact hubby is well trained if he needs to talk to me he pops the thermometer in my mouth first :winkwink:

Good luck hun

:hugs:

X


----------



## nijones25

Thanks for the info, I use OPKs as well but this is the first month for charting.


----------



## pbl_ge

The FF website has a ton of great information, including basic tutorials on charting. The short answer to your question is that yes, you must have a shift to confirm O. The long answer is that it can be very slight (0.2 degrees, even), and it's hard to sort out the shift if your temps bounce around before and/or O. That's why people chart--so that they can look at the overall shift instead of lists of numbers, which are very hard to decode. 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com

The shift from 97.5 to 97.6 does not sound like pre/post O temps to me, but I'm not an expert. 

Good luck!


----------



## nijones25

Ahh, this morning it was at 97.74. I'm using FF and its taking a minute for me to understand. With this being my first month, I have nothing really to compare it to, so I will just continue charting and watch. Thanks guys! 

Does anyone know if you have a positive OPK, then 12 hours later its fading out again, does that mean you will ovulate (or have ovulated) around that time? I'm honestly thinking I ovulated 2 days later but the OPK tests were negative.


----------



## Aeropanda

nijones25 said:


> Ahh, this morning it was at 97.74. I'm using FF and its taking a minute for me to understand. With this being my first month, I have nothing really to compare it to, so I will just continue charting and watch. Thanks guys!
> 
> Does anyone know if you have a positive OPK, then 12 hours later its fading out again, does that mean you will ovulate (or have ovulated) around that time? I'm honestly thinking I ovulated 2 days later but the OPK tests were negative.

Hi nijones! This was our first cycle ttc, and I haven't begun temping, but, it is my understanding that most women ovulate 12-36 hours AFTER the positive opk test. I think the tests can be negative after you ovulate, as it is meant to test for an LH surge that occurs prior to ovulation. Hope that I didn't cause more confusion! Sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## StranjeGirl

Yes a positive OPK means you will be ovulating in the next 36 hours. I use the sensitive sticks and test twice a day so it shows positive for 3 days sometimes, and I usually ovulate that third day. THe temp rise *can* take up to 3 days after ovulation to take place, although it is typically the day after (depending on what time you ovulate in the day..if it is late at night you probably won't see the rise in my morning so you'll see it the next day) That's why temping isn't a good method to get pregnant, as by the time you have seen the temp shift your egg has probably expired. But it is a good method to track your cycle and figure out when you ovulated. Once you do it for a few months and track with OPKs you will figure out when your temp shift happens (mine is usually 2 days after ovulation) Hope that helps :flower:


----------

